# Flying Horseman Pouters from a Kit Box?



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all,
Has anybody had luck flying horsemans from a kit box? I am wanting my cocks to go out and theiv ferals. Any sugestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some examples of an automatic trap used for thieving.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGcgFGI6PoY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNNchp_-SP8


----------

